
Firm founded by Putin-linked ex-KGB spy to guard US Moscow embassy - cepth
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-41947030
======
bradknowles
The actual title on the BBC article at this time is:

“Firm founded by KGB spy to guard US Moscow embassy“

This change should be reflected in the subject line for this post.

